# Is Delta Lathe 46-701 worth the money



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

I found a 46-701 lathe for sale for $375. Is it worth the money. I am gonna offe rthe guy $275 and will go up to $300. Is this a pretty good deal or what? I know it uses the sheave pully for the speed control and the speed range is 500-2000 rpm. It is a 12" lathe with metal leg stand and drill insert for the tail stock.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Looking at one as well,,,


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Anybody on the Delta 701? One for sale with duplicator for $400. Trying to figure out if it's worth my time….


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I think $375 is a bit overpriced. A quick google search shows a couple of old forums where the users complained about the reeves drives falling apart. Never used model lathe myself. The forums where 6 to 8 years old too. How old is this lathe? And how Worn out might it be. All things to consider.
Good luck,


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

https://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/5969415899.html ...............


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

Jack, I would say that the basic 46-701 lathe should sell for around $200-250. You would have to decide if the duplicator is something that would be worth the extra money to you. Not many of them come up on CL around here.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

That is actually one heck of beefy duplicator! I'd be tempted to get it just for that - then maybe sell the lathe to get back most or all of what I bought it for 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm not very familiar with that lathe but I do remember people complaining about the Reeves and I believe parts are difficult to find. Sawdustonmyshoulder converted one to a DC variable speed. 
http://lumberjocks.com/Sawdustonmyshoulder/blog/47241


----------

